# Any Pink Floyd fans out there???



## Dolce Vita (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey yall, i love all the pink floyd albums, and roger waters later solo albums! great music to get high and listen to. 
What do yall think?


----------



## Newt Burns (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah man.....Animals


----------



## ScW Sparky (Jul 3, 2009)

Fuck yeah DSotM is one of the best albums ever created.


----------



## Kingb420 (Jul 3, 2009)

i seen " I wish you were here" floyd cover band and was not impressed


----------



## Top 44 (Jul 3, 2009)

I smoked a lot of dope listening to them as a teenager back in the seventies. "Wish You Were Here" was my favorite album. "Meddle" was another good one.


----------



## zeppelin (Jul 3, 2009)

pink floyd is pretty dope, they have a lot of solid tracks and some trippy ones. I love wish you were here


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah guys =D i love all of them but my favorites are Echoes, shin on you crazy..., the final cut, and pow r toc h.... lol i like all of them. best music to smoke and listen to


----------



## Cronk (Jul 4, 2009)

One of the greatest bands of all time, PINK FLOYD is an inspiration to me as a musician..... the dark side of the moon is a personal favorite as well as the metal album, wish you were here, and of course the wall.... David Gilmours guitar work on The Wall brings tears to my eyes every time i listen to it..... Thankyou Dolce Vita, you made my day by putting up this post, im about to light up a fatty and listen to dark side right now....


----------



## robotninja (Jul 4, 2009)

Saw Rodger Waters' Pink Floyd at Coachella last year, shit was epic! I took some acid and had an amazing time. Played the whole dark side of the moon album, and just about everything else too. Even had a planedive bomb the audience during the show, it was a trip!

You could see a fog layer rise once he started, it was all pot smoke clouds!


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey yall if you havent listened tot heir 2 latest albums there deff worth it The Division Bell and A Momentary Lapse Of Reason. both of these are on my top 10 albums of all time


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 5, 2009)

Pink Floyd is by far the greatest band to ever grace this earth. Not only is every single one of their albums a masterpiece in itself, but the musicianship of each member of the band cannot be matched. RIP Syd, Rick


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jul 6, 2009)

Pink floyd is one of the Greatest bands in my opinion. i love thier music and the first time i heard them i was 16 and was soooooo high after the some Comfortably Numb i just started crying it sounds gay but i dont know what happened i was in a trance and just was hooked to pot and pink floyd, my favorite songs is again for sure are wish you were here and Comfortably Numb and hey you
thanx for this thread its a good one


----------



## TyroneBiggums (Jul 6, 2009)

i saw roger in noblesville indiana last year... fucking ripped, it was awesome, playec the wall and darkside.


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 6, 2009)

BalloonFight said:


> Pink Floyd is by far the greatest band to ever grace this earth. Not only is every single one of their albums a masterpiece in itself, but the musicianship of each member of the band cannot be matched. RIP Syd, Rick


Could not have said it better myself! 



i grow everglades bud said:


> Pink floyd is one of the Greatest bands in my opinion. i love thier music and the first time i heard them i was 16 and was soooooo high after the some Comfortably Numb i just started crying it sounds gay but i dont know what happened i was in a trance and just was hooked to pot and pink floyd, my favorite songs is again for sure are wish you were here and Comfortably Numb and hey you
> thanx for this thread its a good one


yeah man i was suprised nobody had made one already! have you listened to all their songs?



TyroneBiggums said:


> i saw roger in noblesville indiana last year... fucking ripped, it was awesome, playec the wall and darkside.


cool dude! did he play any of his solo songs?


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 11, 2009)

anyone ever seen P.U.L.S.E.??


----------



## Cr8z13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dolce Vita said:


> anyone ever seen P.U.L.S.E.??


Yup, I have the DVD and ripped the audio to my ipod. I find myself listening to those versions of the classics more than the original studio recordings, though I listen to them all the time as well. One of the tunes I've really been digging on lately is "Pigs (Three Different Ones)" from Animals, fucking love that song. Glad that The Floyd gets lots of love at RIU.


----------



## jar87 (Jul 11, 2009)

Animals for sure !


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 11, 2009)

dogs and sheep are my favs from animals. they are just all around great songs! and cr8z13, did you like on learning to fly on PULSE when the guy playing the white guitar goes to town? that guys really good!


----------



## olishell (Jul 11, 2009)

I discovered Pink Floyd and pot in the same summer.'1971'.ahhhhh.Memories.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dolce Vita said:


> dogs and sheep are my favs from animals. they are just all around great songs! and cr8z13, did you like on learning to fly on PULSE when the guy playing the white guitar goes to town? that guys really good!


Yeah and once again, I prefer that version to the one on Momentary Lapse.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dolce Vita said:


> anyone ever seen P.U.L.S.E.??


 Yea, I have a VHS Tape of it. It's Identical to the concert I seen in Syracuse NY, a while back. AWSOME, BY FAR the Best concert I ever seen. Although not the best Fan wise,,,Lot of fake Blotter going around and to many Yuppies. Luckily I sat on some good Hits for the concert Peaking at a Floyed show UnFuckin' Real


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah, the light shows and lasers and fog and fireworks always match the music perfect! to bad im just a youngin, never got the chance to see them live 

yeah Ive listened to them way to much, every time i hear certain songs it takes me back to a certain time in my life with a different girlfriend and a different routine... takes me back better than any picture could...


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dolce Vita said:


> yeah, the light shows and lasers and fog and fireworks always match the music perfect! to bad im just a youngin, never got the chance to see them live
> 
> yeah Ive listened to them way to much, every time i hear certain songs it takes me back to a certain time in my life with a different girlfriend and a different routine... takes me back better than any picture could...


 Same here The Lights and lazers were very immpessive, Never seen anything like that at the time, even to this Day, nothing compares to the Great music and light show! Although Lights have evolved The music industry has not on a cerain level


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 12, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Same here The Lights and lazers were very immpessive, Never seen anything like that at the time, even to this Day, nothing compares to the Great music and light show! Although Lights have evolved The music industry has not on a cerain level


yeah i dont care much for todays music. Pink floyd will live forever in my house, and so will all the other old bands


----------



## Cannabis Corpse (Jul 14, 2009)

the song the trial off of the wall has always had a special place in my heart. pink floyd doesnt need to be reped anywhere casue its just common knowledge they are gods.


----------



## PVS (Jul 14, 2009)

live from pompeii is my fav


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 14, 2009)

PVS said:


> live from pompeii is my fav


omg i never saw that, i had the choich between the wall and that.


----------



## mrclean (Jul 14, 2009)

pink floyd is my favorite band man the song sheep on the album animals is the SHITTT! keyboard gets me every time : )


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 14, 2009)

mrclean said:


> pink floyd is my favorite band man the song sheep on the album animals is the SHITTT! keyboard gets me every time : )


hey man welcome to RIU! thanks for making your first post in my thread  

yeah i know what you mean about that song, its just indescribable but when you hear its like amazing and if you were to tell someone what its like they wouldnt know lol


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

atom heart mother has to be my current floyd fav.


----------



## db297 (Jul 27, 2009)

I listen to vinyl, and paid for the better quality Floyd albums.

I have the Harvest production of Dark Side, and The Wall

Columbia's half speed master of Wish You Were Here

Think I'll put on Dark Side right about now.

Cool.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 27, 2009)

Dark Side of the Moon, 
wish you was here..........earphones ................
a good joint and a place to lay down and listen = heaven!


----------



## db297 (Jul 27, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Dark Side of the Moon,
> wish you was here..........earphones ................
> a good joint and a place to lay down and listen = heaven!


I'm right there with you Rose. I got a pair of Denon AH D-2000's. It's not their best, but they sure are good.


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 27, 2009)

ive got some panasonic noise canceling! talk about good sound +rep guys


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Jul 27, 2009)

well heck ya, who isnt a pink floyds fan!?


----------



## guitarabuser (Jul 27, 2009)

The opening of One of These Days off of Meddle always gets me. That was Waters and Gilmour both playing bass and using a tape delay to get that funky "bounce". Killer.


----------



## GratefulDank420 (Jul 30, 2009)

yup wake n baked to The Wall yesterday


----------



## jslesh3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Think Pink isn't bad


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 31, 2009)

Loving the Floyd.


----------



## jslesh3 (Jul 31, 2009)

i can't get enough of the wall recently. that or the wish you were here album. have a cigar is just incredible


----------



## Kushman1995 (Aug 1, 2009)

Pink Floyd is so SICK


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 2, 2009)

There's one smoking a joint another with spots,if I had my way I'd have all of you shot!I loved/love Floyd From the early days with Sid Barrett til next time something comes out and beyond.There was a long time there where everything had a tinge of Sids presence.Wish you were here,Shine on you crazy diamond.Etc they fucking rule.I listened to the wall pt 2 today and that whole song is stuck in my head.
Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn?Remember how she said that we would meet again.I could never count the hits of acid I have taken while tripping to Pink Floyd.Peace Yall.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

[youtube]iNa551dR6Rc[/youtube]


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pink Floyd is my favorite band ever. My favorite album of theirs is the Final Cut.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

grimreefer24601 said:


> Pink Floyd is my favorite band ever. My favorite album of theirs is the Final Cut.


killing album, ............... 


[youtube]Dn-JgprG_iw[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2009)

now i'm up all night, listening to pink floyd ...................


[youtube]E-ve_sgdgZs[/youtube]


----------



## Dolce Vita (Oct 18, 2009)

bump! ummagumma anyone?


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 18, 2009)

Hell ya. I declared comfortably numb my favorite song when I was 5. I learned how to use the record player and told my uncle I wanted to play the ballon hands song. 26 years later it's still my favorite all time tune!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 18, 2009)

Dolce Vita said:


> bump! ummagumma anyone?


Ummagumma on *acid*, anyone? (Organic raises his hand)

That was years ago. Wouldn't mind trying it again.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 18, 2009)

Pulse was a great concert....
[Youtube]N1CKxW9pyvQ&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 18, 2009)

Does the pope shit in the woods! Animals kinda sucked too experimental not very melodic. Delicate sound of thunder is a journey into the soul. I have the discography.



Dolce Vita said:


> Hey yall, i love all the pink floyd albums, and roger waters later solo albums! great music to get high and listen to.
> What do yall think?


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 18, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Ummagumma on *acid*, anyone? (Organic raises his hand)
> 
> That was years ago. Wouldn't mind trying it again.


Seen a pink floyd laser show to music in a planetarium. Just herb tho, I could just imagine it on acid.


----------



## Dolce Vita (Oct 18, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Ummagumma on *acid*, anyone? (Organic raises his hand)
> 
> That was years ago. Wouldn't mind trying it again.


didja have a bad trip?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 18, 2009)

Dolce Vita said:


> didja have a bad trip?


No, quite pleasant - mostly. Just a tad bit freaky when Waters speaks the lyrics of *"Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict"* in a Scottish Burr. That got my attention.


----------

